# Knitting pattern for dog jumper?



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of a knitting pattern for a dog jumper? The simpler the better! My grandmothers asked if she can make matching jumpers for my girls for christmas! But I have no clue where to look


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw some on eBay when i was looking yesterday or John Lewis do things Like that. I got a few sewing patterns from there x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres a good link to try:
Knitting Pattern Central - Free Pet Knitting Pattern Link Directory


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Brilliant!! Thank you so much!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Your welcome Natti!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

are you a member of a site called ravelry? They have lots of knitting patterns on there and even a group for chihuahuas


----------

